# Swype Beta on stock .602



## deletion (Jun 7, 2011)

What other files besides swype.apk and the libswypecore to make it work without any force closes? Is there anyway? It works fine at first but then it just starts force closing again and again as fast as it began working. Anyone have a solution?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i deleted the stock swype.apk and libswypecore.so files and the swype files in /data/data and /data/dalvik-cache and rebooted. then ran the beta swype installer and works fine for me


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

The beta swype works great if you uninstall the stock first then install swype beta... If you forget to... Uninstall the beta then reinstall and you should be good to go

We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------

